# 2009 Mustang Madness Concorse d' elegance



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Choose the best looking car for the 2009 Mustang Madness Concorse d' elegance. This years award is in honor of Tom O'riley the first Mustang madness Winner who rcently passed away.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 1*

Car 1 is a BRP Mustang


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 2*

Car 2 is Corrie Motors 80s Trans AM


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 3*

Car 3 is a JL turned into a Mustang Concept car


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 4*

Car 4 is RRR Nurora 69


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 5*

Car 5 is JL Hard Top


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 6*

Car 6 is Mead Brothers Mustang one of a pair 15 & 16 both are concorse quality but only one was photographed.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 7*

Car 7 is a JL that was customized to look like a Mustang chero Truck


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

How does #8 get a vote when its not posted yet?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Car 8*

Car 8 is a Corrie Motors 70 Mustang

Oops thought this was posted and to anwser the question I voted for no 8 after I thought I had posted it


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

nice batch of lookers !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too late to change my vote.. #8 is cool too!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Back to the top


----------

